# New Breeding Journals Forum



## Dave

In light of recent events, we have a new *cockapoo breeding journals forum*. If you breed cockapoos (professionally or otherwise), you may post threads with photos and other commentary in the breeding journals forum. However, keep in mind that explicit advertising of your breeding services is not allowed. (In other words, prices etc. are not allowed.)

If a breeder wants to share photos of their puppies, put your threads here. Since all of these types of threads will now be in one section of the forum, anyone who wishes to ignore these threads can now easily keep them out of sight. 

All we ask is that breeders keep threads showing off their puppies in this forum only. Unless of course you're showing photos that aren't breeding-related; these photos can go in the photos forum.

For now this forum is free to post in, but if we find that breeders are exploiting it (ie. posting an overwhelming number of threads), we might implement a charge to create threads in that forum. (Posting replies will remain free.)

Hopefully this will help ease some of the tensions here. As always, be nice and courteous to each other. Name calling or other drama posts will be removed from public view.

Thanks,


----------



## Sarette

AWESOME Dave! Thanks so much xx


----------



## MISSIEMUM

great let us ignorant mutts have our forum back. x


----------



## pixie

Great idea!! Thanks Dave


----------



## ali-s.j.

Thanks Dave :ilmc: forum


----------



## RuthMill

Does this breeding journal forum still exist?


----------



## wellerfeller

No, it caused far too much trouble.


----------



## RuthMill

ahh! I see


----------



## dmgalley

No surprise there


----------

